# Brian Regan on Dora the Explorer



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=87737&title=brian-regan-dora-the-explorah]Brian Regan - Dora the Explorah | Regan Tour | Comedy Central[/ame]


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Feb 21, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 21, 2009)

Brian Regan is one of my favorites.


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2009)

Dora! Our niece liked that show, that fox thingy that was always stealing stuff was bad news!


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 21, 2009)

Amen, etexas. Swiper, no swiping!

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 09:21:27 EST-----

And I just watched the video. That is funny!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 21, 2009)

Way Funny!!


----------



## KMK (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought I was done with that show...




Then I adopted a 1 year old!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2009)

Clean _and_ funny? How did that happen?


----------



## Beoga (Feb 21, 2009)

Brian Reagan is my favorite comedian. I can't listen to him for too long because then I start talking like him


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 21, 2009)

snow cones! we get snow cones. if we play in the game we get snow cones! I like half and half! half strawberry half grape!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> snow cones! we get snow cones. if we play in the game we get snow cones! I like half and half! half strawberry half grape!



Nah...all cherry for me. All cherry, all the time!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 21, 2009)

Very funny


----------

